# Sofa Slide in 25RS-S/water during storm



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Okay,

Yes, I did leave sofa slide out and yes, it poured







! Didnt have issue when it rained while camping, although this time it was soaking rain.

Found water puddle by rear queen bed door...it trailed down from carpeted step? by sofa slide,....looking at slide, there is raised carpeted area to left on floor.......anyway, carpet there was very wet where it meets floor then water just followed along dinette back closest to sofa slide and down front of drawar at dinette set and across to door....only 1 -2 inch wide water path till stopped at carpet throw at door way which probably saved more water from going anywhere else ...soaked it up like a sponge.

Again, it did pour down today......it seems that the outside of sofa slide was draining a great deal of water down on that side where the water came in from what we can see on the ground,...very nice puddle there.

I am guessing just due to weather, but any other thoughts or suggestions would be helpful.

Awnings probably would have helped...but so much $$$$.

Thanks!

By the way, drilling holes in front utility door by bunks helped a lot, havent seen any water in since I did it even in the flood today







!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

David, Have you inspected the seals around the slides? Are they clean and soft? Do you see any gaps at the corners?

During our rain last week we had no problems. When we took down the day before we did clean off the slide roofs though since there was a bunch of dirt, pine needles and branches.

While you're parked is our camper level front/bank and side to side?


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We are parked on the side of our home at present when the leak occurred. 
We are fairly level...eye level of course,....from the way the water leak ran, it seems we are leaning towards the left ...looking at trailer from hitch....although it isnt grossly evident just looking at it.

I will look at seals closely, but I did feel them and they are pliable. There is the normal gap at top where sides meet the back. How much gap would be consider normal there....do they overlap?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

David I'll try to snap photos and measure the gap on mine in the next couple of days.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Y-guy!

I am suspecting that on occasion water will get in, but just want to make sure.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Sofa slide has been closed since my first post and water still getting in some how...towels next to carpet section to left of sofa wet...that seems to be where the water is accumulating.

I stood out in rain to check sofa slide seals....top not as snug as bottom against trailer, but no obvious gaps. Top black seal not covering right side seal as well as left seal. Maybe water going down that side into trailer which would put it where it ends up inside on left side of sofa. Hmmmmmm.......

Am I making any sense? Man, I hate water leaks.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I assume with an 04, that you are still under warranty. Why don't you just let your dealer "deal" with it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My 2003 25 RSS was leaking from the queen bed slide seal. (bottom near step). It took adjusting the outside support rails (lower) to end it. Now the bed slopes slightly away from the seal.

I also had leaks from the top of the sofa slide. The dealer adjusted something, and it pretty much stopped. During an average rainfall, I still get a tablespoon or so of water up on top. (while slide is in the out position)

Two other leaky areas were the bike access door, and the tv antennae. Good luck in holding back the water, but get the unit to the dealer ASAP with those leaks...they sound serious!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Pete,

Yep, I did the same thing. After I leveled my trailer, I placed a level on the queen slide top. The bubble showed slightly sloped away from the trailer. When we encounter a Mountain downpour this spring / summer I'll see if anything leaks.

Randy


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We are going to dealer to drop off trailer April 23rd.....they said they will have in about a week....we gave them a list of the 'items' we needed corrected so far.

Our next trip is May 21rst so we should have it back by then


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I went out to the storage lot, to check on my 25 RSS today. No water leaks anywhere after the long, snowy winter. Everything looked great. I did notice the bike door had holes drilled in the bottom, but the other compartment doors didn't. I wonder if the dealer did that after the second or third time I turned in the leak to them???

There was a 2004 21 RS out there too. I sure like the revamped bike door on it!


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I have an awning on the sofa slide so water is not a problem when it rains. This is a big adavantage along with keeping debris off the top of the slide. Now if someone would come out with one with a longer extension so I can install one on the queen sleeper.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

fixjet what brand of awning did you get? Did you install or did your dealer? Any idea on cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Y-Guy

I just purchased an A&E Slide-Out Topper yesterday at Camping World. I have a 26BHS and the slide-out is a little over 12 1/2 ft long (the cost is dependant on the length of the slide-out).

The price installed with tax end all turned out to be around $350.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

My slide awning was installed when I picked up my 25RSS. Not sure about the brand but they wanted $900 to put it on







. I said no and offered $400 and they agreed. Wow, I wonder how many people go for the $900. They said one was not availble for the Queen Slider. There are many out there for under $400. RV outlet has a couple of brands. https://www.rvpartsoutlet.com/newstore/nojava/index.cfm


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was hoping to see somehing around $200. I think I'll watch for a sale







The right angle brush idea should work for me for now







But $900


----------



## George and Marg (Feb 20, 2004)

Brought trailer out from winter storage and noticed similar sofa slide leak and fortunately traced the problem to the outside upper door seals to the storage compartment behind the sofa. The seals are more of a sponge material than an actual gasket. As well, the gap at the door hinge is fairly wide in my unit and allows excess water to saturate the seal and then to flow down into the carpet; onward to the path of least resistance. You should notice that if the wood edge is wet at the bottom of the door opening, you likely have the same problem.The fix appears to be two fold. 1)- replacement of weather stripping with better quality material as this will stop water from entering while towing in rain; coupled with 2)- addition of rain gutter above the compartment to prevent leak while parked. Both are inexpensive fixes and/or a warrenty item.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My 25 RSS had a leak in that compartment. They put new gasket on, and have had no problem since. Gotta drill those drain holes now!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I noticed the same problem with the emergency egress window seals in the forward bunkhouse of my 26RS. It was raining the day we took delivery, and the 85 mile drive home from the dealer was enough to wet the mattress, bed platform, and some dripage into the waterheater compartment. I haven't taken it back to the dealer yet, as I want to use it once or twice, and see if anything else pops up.

That weather stripping doesn't look very watertight at all.

Tim


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Update on 2004 25RS-S:

Water in bathroom from loose faucet connections per service dept....tighten and faucet caulked.

Water from sofa slide due to sofa slide not being 'adjusted' properly per service dept. so they adjusted, but floor was noticed to be warped at sofa slide. We noticed uneveness on floor only with our hand....may have been there before ....may have not been there before,....service dept wants to replace the entire floor which sounds great but make us very nervous that they will need to move everything to do it.

They are waiting for 'authorization from Keystone......been 4 days now...how long will that normally take? Anyone know?

Other minor things they are 'working on'.

David


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its a major thing to replace it, make sure they check under the floor and that the wood is in good shape or replaced. Some dealers get the ok from the factory then schedule this kind of work in the fall/winter when things slow down. Ask your dealer for a specific schedule, then check back frequently to make sure they are following that schedule. Even if you don't have a trip planned, it might be worth to tell them you do so they feel some sense of urgency to repair it on time for you. Glad you caught the issue early on though.


----------

